# 1st report from Europe



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Arrived yesterday July 4th in Munich. Peter was at the airport waiting for our group of four (self, spouse and our youngest two children both in college). Loaded luggage into Peter's Montego Blue 328d Wagon and off to Munich Marriott Hotel. Peter spent time with us suggesting sites and tips for the European Delivery experience. After freshening up we grabbed a taxi to the Dachau Memorial. The fireworks had to wait for the factory welding robots as they sprayed showers of sparks us on the 5th. Instead, the 4th was commemorated by sharing in the appreciation for the freedoms that were lost to those who became imprisoned at Dachau. Below is a photo where Barracks number 13 had been situated with the guard tower looming in the background. Additional photos and commentary will follow regarding the European Delivery experience and Regensburg factory tour of today's date. All photos in this thread were taken by my son with kudos to Peter who again picked us up this morning to take us from hotel to ED Center.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178961_2167.jpg


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178961_2167.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Appropriate commemoration of the 4th.

Looking forward to more pictures and commentary.

Your son's first photo is excellent.:thumbup:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Picking up the car*

Phillip hands us the keys to our Titanium Silver with Coral Red Interior and gray poplar trim E93 "cabriolet."

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178964_3045.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Northcar. Looking forward to more pics and commentary


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Congrats! Love the colour combo. Eagerly awaiting more pics.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

+1

Have fun on your trip and good luck!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Promised additional commentary*

Thanks. Here I am programming (with Phillip's assistance) the Nav screen to take us to Regensburg for a factory tour. View shows the Coral Red interior. (Interestingly on the factory tour today only saw three red interiors and 3 saddle brown interiors out of the hundreds of 3 series cars on the assembly line. All of the red interiors had aluminum trim unlike ours with the gray poplar trim and all three with red interiors were mated to black exteriors.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178968_4092.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178966_3562.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Demonstrating operation of the top coming down.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178965_3286.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*European Delivery Bristo*

And here our daughter (who aided in getting these photos onto the computer) is taking a look at today's selection from the European Delivery Bistro before we depart with sandwiches to go. The tuna salad wraps were to die for made with an interesting mixture of tuna and red beans with chopped red peppers.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178963_5227.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

After sharing a snack at the Bistro Peter bids us farewell as he heads toward his Montego blue 3 series 328d wagon to which is attached a bumper sticker referencing flying. Interestingly Peter glanced over at the Bimmerfest book as we were signing it and noted an earlier entry referencing his name and how Rolf had some real competition which brought a chuckle from him.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178962_626.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Wings spread and ready to fly.*

Here's a photo my son shot at the Delivery Center that gives the appearance that the E93 is ready to take flight. In fact we then headed out onto the Autobahn and traversed the 75 miles to Regensburg at near aerial speed (for us), going 80 - 90 mph. Interestingly the Nav first said we would arrive at a certain time but as we sped to our destination the Nav posted time of arrival shrank. Einstein's law of relativity was thus tested and proven. I would like to post some factory tour photos here, but as all know photography is verbooten within the gates of the BMW Werks. I'll try to post some mental images though on a separate thread titled Regensburg Factory Tour.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178967_3835.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Flowers in Munich today July 5th*

Upon return to Munich from the Regensburg factory tour we squeezed in a visit to Marienplatz with this photo, again taken by my son and computer prepared by my daughter, evidencing the beauty of a cool July evening here in Munich.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178971_5062.jpg


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178971_5062.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And a final photo to wrap up the 1st Report*

It is now past midnight here at the Munich Marriott. The photo below is yours truly with our newly delivered BMW. The photo taken just hours ago is where our car is currently parked waiting for tomorrow's visit to Nymphenburg Palace, departure to Fussen and its castles,and then on to Innsbruck, the Interalpen at Telfs, Salzburg, Venice, the Wachau region incluing Durnstein and Melk in the days ahead.

Good night and Godspeed all.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178972_5360.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

Great post and pics, love the car. I have one on order and hope to do ED in late October, once they start allocating '08's (too late for an 07). Getting jealous looking at yours!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Very nice. Keep up with the story.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

She is beautiful Dale:thumbup: Thanks for sharing and looking fwd to your adventure tomorrow


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

beewang said:


> She is beautiful Dale:thumbup: Thanks for sharing and looking fwd to your adventure tomorrow


+1 ! Sweet car!:thumbup:


----------



## AAS (Mar 24, 2007)

*You Have Us Coming Back For More....*

Fastastic car; excellent reporting; outstanding pix.

Boy, am I jealous!!!

I think your style of reporting --- short, pithy, with pix --- has us coming back for more... time after time to the thread to see what the next instalment of the travelogue is.

Take care... Safe driving.... Have a great time....


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats, have a great trip with the kids.

Erik


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Great pics and comments! Looking forward to daily updates


----------



## fszatko (Dec 18, 2006)

Northcar said:


> It is now past midnight here at the Munich Marriott. The photo below is yours truly with our newly delivered BMW. The photo taken just hours ago is where our car is currently parked waiting for tomorrow's visit to Nymphenburg Palace, departure to Fussen and its castles,and then on to Innsbruck, the Interalpen at Telfs, Salzburg, Venice, the Wachau region incluing Durnstein and Melk in the days ahead.
> 
> Good night and Godspeed all.
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n700041156_178972_5360.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


I parked in the same exact spot in front of the Munich Marriott in May!! Congrats on a great looking car. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Northcar, didn't know you went with Coral... wise choice!! Ever figure out the fuel pump?? 

Enjoy yourself over there!


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Excellent report! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Great report and pics ! It's nice to see the kids expressing themselves.Your car is awesome,have a great trip !


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Northcar said:


> Interestingly the Nav first said we would arrive at a certain time but as we sped to our destination the Nav posted time of arrival shrank. _Einstein's law of relativity was thus tested and proven._


:rofl: Keep driving like that and you'll be as young as your kids! Well at least you might _feel _as young. Love your reports and look forward to more as you continue your journey. :thumbup:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thanks all for the comments.*

Since last week's posting we have toured Nymphenburg palace in Munich, the castles near Fussen and are now in Innsbruck. Will try to post a new thread with updates either enroute or upon return.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Fuel pump*

Response to Clarkcc1 - Can't believe I forgot to even ask about the current status of the fuel pump whilst on the factory tour in Regensburg. Doubt our particular guide would have been knowledgeable on the subject. As far as overall driving impressions though, very pleased at the power available to move the vehicle fully loaded with passengers and luggage.:thumbup:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Made it home. Once I recover from jet lag hope to complete "the rest of the story.'


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new toy:thumbup:

Very nice color combo...unique!!!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

yes.


----------



## mellostock (Jan 29, 2007)

*Missed you at the delivery but heres a picture*

Congrats NorthCar!
I took a picture of the book. Phillip was my person as well.

Prost!

Mellostock


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thanks to Mellowstock*

Thanks. Had regretted having forgotten to take a photo of the Bimmerfest book. Thanks for filling in and posting.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thanks to Mellowstock*

Mellostock - Thanks. Had regretted having forgotten to take a photo of the Bimmerfest book. Thanks for filling in and posting. (sorry I wasn't able to edit the title misspelling)


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*2nd Report from Europe finally up*

Here is a link to the 2nd Report from Europe including our visits to Nymphenburg Palace and photos thereafter from our daughter's camera taken at the site of the Hohenschwangau and Neuschwanstein Castles near Fussen as well as views from them of the Bavarian countryside and Alpsee Lake. The 2nd Report continues on to Innsbruck and views of and from the ski jump there where two Winter Olympics have been held.
Hopefully in the near future additional reports relating to travel on to Salzburg, Venice, Melk (Stift Melk) and Durnstein will follow.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219037


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Factory Tour Report link*

Oh, and for completeness, here is a link to the Regensburg Factory tour as referenced above.

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216003&highlight=Regensburg

Sorry, looks like it will take a few more days to cull and resize photos for posting of a "Third Report from Europe" with photos and reporting from the Salzburg-Venice-Melk (Stift Melk)-Durnstein portion of the travels.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Fast Forwarding to early September*

And here is the car after its redelivery after arrival at my local port on the day after Labor Day.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------

